# Günstig Forellen füttern



## damdam05 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte einen kleineren Teich mit ca. 15 Forellen besetzen und zufüttern. Welches Futter neben Forelli oder Pellets könnt ihr empfehlen. Würde z.B. auch Mais oder Getreide gehen???


----------



## Messi76 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Da sparst Du am falschen Ende, Forellen benötigen für Gewichtszusatz Eiweiß, also Getreide dürften Sie gar nicht nehmen, Mais nur weil es eine Gelbe und somit interessante Farbe am Haken hat, aber als Futter absolut unsinnig. Damit kannst Du Cypriniden am Leben erhalten, wobei es selbst da nicht die beste Idee ist.

Denke bei angedachten 15 Forellen ist eine Zufütterung nicht nötig wenn Dein Weiher > 250 qm ist, da genügend Insekten, Larven, Jungfische, etc... vorhanden sind. Wenn es tatsächlich nötig ist, ist ein quallitativ hochwertiges Forellenfutter immer noch das Beste, da zahlst für den Sack zwar ~ 35,- € aber durch den hohen Nährwert ist die Menge extrem gering die gefüttert werden muss. Bei 15 Forellen und des niedrigeren Futterbedarfs im Winter reicht ein 25 kg Sack fürs Jahr.

Also bitte nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (26. Januar 2010)

*Forellen füttern*

ich habe seit Januar einen kleinen Teich ca 250 m2 der so bald es getaut hat mit ca 50kg Forellen besetzt wird (300-500g) was füttere ich am besten wie oft und wieviel kann leider den vorbeseitzer der ungefäh das selbe besetzt hat nicht meh fragen ist leider gestorben !?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Die Futtermenge wird in % vom Besetzten Fischgewicht errechnet.

Dazu ist das Gewicht der Fische im Teich notwendig ,sowie die Wassertemperatur.

Beispiel: Beim Gewicht einer Forelle von 250gr und einer Wassertemperatur von 12°C ist der Futteranteil ca.2,2% des
Fischgewichts, also 8 gr Futter täglich.
Man mus natürlich nicht Täglich Füttern, man kann das Futter für eine Woche auch auf 5 Tage verteilen.
Bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen wird entsprechend wenniger gefüttert.

Gefüttert wird spezielles Forellenfutter ,das es im Fachhandel gibt.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

vielen Dank erst mal !Also 50 kg Forellen = täglich (bei Ca 2%) 1 kg Forelli  das heißt wenn ich nur jeden 2 Tag fütter 2 kg ?? ich habe mir gedacht ich nehme Schwimmfähiges um besser zu sehn ob alles gefressen wird !


----------



## lausi97 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Würde dir als Futter zum Royal Optima von Trouvit/Milkivit raten,da brauchst nur 1-1,5% bei 12grad Wassertemperatur(weniger kosten).

Das mit den 2kg alle 2tage würd ich lassen,weil die Fisch sich dann überfressen könnten.


gruß
lausi


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ok Danke werd mal nach dem Futter schauen ! ja das  mit den 2 kilo war ja nur gemeint wenn ich mal ein tag nicht fütter kann aber dann fütter ich halt mal bissel weniger !! 

was muss ich noch so allg. beachten !!!???
(Bücher hab ich mir mal zum nachlesen bestellt dauert aber noch bissel )


----------



## dukewolf (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

@ Mobil...
Eigentlich wurde durch meine Vorredner schon alles gesagt.
Möchte aber trotzdem meine Erfahrungen hier noch einbringen.
Zusammen mit einen Freund, bewirtschafteten wir 2 kleinere Teiche.  Einen davon ( ca 20 x 20m ) besetzten wir ab März / April mit 250 - 300 Forellen, mit einer jeweiligen Größe von 16 - 18cm.   Ab August konnten wir schon die ersten schlachtfähigen ( 40er ) Forellen entnehmen.
Gefüttert wurde mit sinkenden Pellets, deren Durchmesser sich nach der Forellengröße richtete.  
Doch wir merkten schnell, daß das sinkende Futter auch seine Nachteile hatte.  Man merkt nicht genau, wann sie satt, und wann sie überfüttert waren.
Das sinkende ist zwar billiger, und das schwimmende Pelletfutter teuerer, doch spart man mit dem auftreibenden Pellets.
Futtermenge der Schwimmpellets pro Tag ca 1 - 2 l.
Gefüttert wurde solange, bis nur noch wenige Forellen gierig schnappten.
Dazu wurde das Füttern , in den heißen Tagen , auf die letzten Abendstunden verlegt.
Nichts ist schlimmer, als vollgefressene Forellen, bei Lufttemp. von 25 - 30 C.
Vorfüttern, oder ( manuelle ) Futterautomaten sind meiner Meinung nicht zu versuchen.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

vielen Dank bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !!


----------



## Bungo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Wie lange sollen die Fische drin bleiben?
An meinem Weiher wurden die Salmoniden auf Lebendfutter umgestellt, bleiben allerdings auch lange drin.


Bei deiner Größe eigenen sich Moderlieschen ganz gut. Ist natürlich nichts für die Mast, wenn die Fische also im Herbst raus sollen dann Pellets, dazu wurde bereits alles gesagt.
Das Wachstum ist bei Lebendfutter natürlich nicht mehr so schnell, aber die Fische bauen mehr Muskelmasse statt Fett auf und machen auch an der Angel mehr Spaß da sie mehr Kraftreserven haben.

Wenn sich ein Futterfischbestand erstmal etabliert hat uns selbst reproduziert, ist es auf die Dauer auch deutlich günstiger.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Das natürlich auch eine ide ! ich werde im ersten jahr mal mit trockerfutter beginnen und mal sehn wie das alles läuft ! Bin ja erst mal ein Anfänger (zwar Angler) in der Hobby Fischaufzucht !


----------



## Bungo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> Das natürlich auch eine ide ! ich werde im ersten jahr mal mit trockerfutter beginnen und mal sehn wie das alles läuft ! Bin ja erst mal ein Anfänger (zwar Angler) in der Hobby Fischaufzucht !


Du musst halt wissen wie lange du die Fische halten willst.
Wenn du sagst du willst sie 2-3 Jahre drinlassen, dann kann ein nachhaltiger Futterfischbestand sinnvoll sein. Es kommt halt auch dem Fleisch zu gute, das Wachstum ist aber deutlich langsamer als mit Pellets

Wir haben gut 2000 Moderlieschen in unserem Gewässer, ca 50 große Rotfedern und ca 200 Laichfähige und 200 ein bis zweijährige Rotaugen. Dementsprechend immer genug Brut und deshalb Futterfische in allen Größen.
Das lohnt sich halt nur wenn die Fische sich auch dran gewöhnen können. Wenn man 18cm Setzlinge besetzt und dann im Herbst 35er Forellen rausholt ist das System recht sinnlos. Wenn du allerdings die Fische mehrere Jahre an das Futter gewöhnst hast du nachher richtige Raubsalmoniden die natürlich abgewachsen sind und dementsprechend besseres Fleisch und eine bessere Kondition haben.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

wie groß ist den deine Anlage ???


----------



## Bungo (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> wie groß ist den deine Anlage ???


Ca 350m²
Die Größe der Anlage hat damit aber nichts zu tun.
Ich kenne eine Anlage mit gut 1000m² da wird das schon seit Jahrzenten so praktiziert, und so tolle Fische wie dort findet man nirgends. Sind halt echte Räuber die Forellen und auch alle anderen Fische.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ja ich wollte die größe mit meinem vergleichen !


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ich habe mir überlegt ich werde je 100 Forellen 18-22 und 22-25 cm einsetzten !(ca 150€) und 1000 Moderlieschen und vieleicht ne Handvoll Rotaugen. Füttere am Anfang mit Trockenfutter (schwimmfähig 3er Körnung).Habe mir auch überlegt ein Paar Schleien zu besetzen !?

Gruß CB


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Von Schleien würde ich dir in einem Forellenteich abraten.
Schleien benötigen wärmeres Wasser als Forellen.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

mhhh die sind so hübsch ! (und schmecken auch gut) ,
dachte halt wäre was nettes imTeich ! Bei mir im Vereinsgewäser wachsen Forellen un Schleien gut ab 1?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Überleben würden sie schon, aber sie wachsen dann ganz langsam.

Schleiengewässer haben einen schlammigen Pflanzenreichen Grund.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ok ! dann werde ich es nicht machen ! Gibts sonst noch Fische die dazu passen würden ?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Bachsaiblinge und evtl. Störe!


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

an Störe hatte ich auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht *(Sterlet *25-30cm) vieleicht ? aber war mir recht unsicher 
ob das so klappt bei meinem 250m2 teich ! 
wieviele und was füttere ich oder fressen die auch das Forellenfutter ?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Bachsaiblinge? Brauchen die nicht noch mehr Sauerstoff als Forellen?

Ach ja, woher bekommst du denn 200 Forellen für 150 Euronen???
Würd mich mal interessieren...
Viel Spaß beim verwirklichen deines Traumes

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Bachsaiblinge? Brauchen die nicht noch mehr Sauerstoff als Forellen?
> 
> Ach ja, woher bekommst du denn 200 Forellen für 150 Euronen???
> Würd mich mal interessieren...
> ...


 Eier​​​​​1000 St​​​​​15,00 €​​​​​Brut (freßfähig) bis 0,5g/Stk​​​​​1000 St​​​​​35,00 €​​​​​Brut (angefüttert) 0,5-3g/Stk​​​​​1000 St​​​​​44,00 €​​​​​8 - 10 cm​​​​​100 St​​​​​28,00 €​​​​​10 - 14 cm​​​​​100 St​​​​​38,00 €​​​​​14 - 18 cm​​​​​100 St​​​​​50,00 €​​​​​18 - 22 cm​​​​​100 St​​​​​75,00 €​​​​​22 - 25 cm​​​​​100 St​​​​​85,00 €​​​​​300 - 500g ab 50kg​​​​​Kg​​​​​4,70 €​​​​​

Das sind die Preise einer zucht aus meiner nähe !
ok sind 160 und kommt noch mwst dazu . Aber finde den Preis ok !

http://www.waldecker-fischzuchten.eu/  (leider noch nix online)


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass das teuer ist, ich meinte eher, dass das preiswert ist.
Ich glaub, die Forellenzucht Mohnen (www.mohnen-forelle.de) ist nicht so preiswert. Aber die haben echt ne super gute Fischquali.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ich hab den Fischzüchter von den vorbesitzer gesagt bekommen er hat immer sehr gut erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht . Hab im Internett dann preise verglichen und denke ich bleibe bei dem Tipp !!


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Hat jemaqnd erfahrungen mit Stören gemacht ? Tipps ?
größe futter teich und so ?


----------



## Bungo (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*


Also ich weiß ja nicht wie die Fischqualität ist, aber bei den Preisen würde ich 50KG oder mehr von den fangfähigen Fischen (300-500g)besetzen.
Wenn die Fische okay sind ist der Preis pervers günstig!
1KG gutes Futter kostet mittlerweile ~2-3€.
Damit ein Fisch 1KG Gewicht erreicht braucht es ein vielfaches an Futter.
Der Preis ist wirklich unschlagbar. Und wenn du sie selbst so groß füttern willst wird es für dich 100%ig teurer!

Zur Fischzucht Mohnen kann ich nix sagen, aber da wollen wir auch bald mal schauen ob wir Besatz holen. Von dahher wären infos auch für mich interessant.

Wie viel L/Sekunde ist denn dein Zulauf?

Wir haben auch Saiblinge im Besatz, die sind, auch wenn es viele nicht glauben ähnlich wie Regenbogenforellen.
Bachforellen brauchen das Beste Wasser von allen.

Was ist bis jetzt in dem Teich an Besatz drin?
Wir haben Karpfen und Graskarpfen in unserem, wobei die Karpfen raus sollen da sie das Wasser zu sehr trüben (was bei unserem klaren Wasser relativ ist)
also 3-4 Graser von 40-50cm sollten das Wasser bei dir schön frei von Algen usw halten.

Schleien wühlen so viel.
Wenn du was fürs Auge willst setz ein Paar Goldforellen und Saiblinge dabei. Dann hast du auch Rot und Gelb als Farben 

Störe in der Teichgröße... lass es lieber. Würden sich zwar halten und wachsen, wühlen aber auch viel.

1000 Moderlieschen und Rotaugen ist wenn du fanfähig besetzt zu wenig. Am besten Rotaugen so ab 15-17cm kaufen und schnellstmöglich besetzen. Dann laichen sie im Mai schon das erste mal ab und du hast Brut für einen geschlossenen Nahrungskreislauf im Teich. 
Mit den Futterfischen nicht geizen, wenn der Berstand einmal selbsterhaltend ist, dann musst du *nie mehr* zufüttern.

Besonders Fische die selbst ablaichen können und nicht gefresen werden sind wichtig, Sprich Laichfähige Rotaugen/federn. Bei Genügend Unterständen gilt dasselbe für Moderlieschen.

Viel Text, aber ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Zu den Litern kann ich nicht viel sagen ( habe den teich erst 4 wochen )muss ich mal messen ! Die Frau des Vorbesitzers (er ist tot deswegen verpachtet sie) sagt egal wie heiß der Sommer ist der Teich ist immer mit Klarem Kaltem Wasser voll wird von einer eigenen Quelle gespeist. Sie Hatten immer Forellen drin und die sind gut gewachsen ! was drinne ist mhhhh kein plan der Teich ist bis auf den zulauf zugefrohren ! Einmal hatten sie zusätzlich krapfen drinne 4-5 stück aber nach dem der Teich nur noch trübe war und die Forellen nach moder geschmeckt haben kahmen diese wieder raus , und seit dem war wieder alles in ordnung !
zu den Algen Kann ich nicht viel Sagen im Herbst wie ich den teich angeschaut habe war er Glasklar ! Ich denke das werde ich erst sehn wenn es langsam losgeht ! und bei den Moderlieschen und Rotaugen bin ich flexibel ob 1000 oder 3000 ist net das Problem auch Rotaugen kommen dann rein !  
Desewegen find ich das forum für mich als Anfänger mit teich genial ! Bekomme Viele Infos ! Danke

Gruß Christoph aus dem Taunus


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

@bungo: der vorteil von Mohnen ist halt, dass sie im Umkreis von 250 km (von Stolberg aus) liefern. Ich einige Male in Stolberg im Angelpark gewesen und ich finde die Fischqualität super (da stimmen mir auch einige andere zu) Hauptzuchtobjekt von Mohnen sind (Regenbogen) Forellen, wobei die auch Saiblinge, Aale (bei Cypriniden bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber im Internet steht, die könnten über andere Zuchten auch Karpfenartige beziehen und die mitliefern.)

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Wenn Fische , auch Forellen nach Moder schmecken kommt das von Blaualgen. In den Blaualgen ist ein gewisser Stoff, den man Geosmin nennt wovon der modrige Geschmack kommt. Hier hilft hältern im sauberen Wasser.

Forellen brauchen bei Fütterung mit Fertigfutter für 1kg Gewichts-Zuwachs 1,2 kg Fertigfutter.


----------



## Bungo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> Zu den Litern kann ich nicht viel sagen ( habe den teich erst 4 wochen )muss ich mal messen ! Die Frau des Vorbesitzers (er ist tot deswegen verpachtet sie) sagt egal wie heiß der Sommer ist der Teich ist immer mit Klarem Kaltem Wasser voll wird von einer eigenen Quelle gespeist. Sie Hatten immer Forellen drin und die sind gut gewachsen ! was drinne ist mhhhh kein plan der Teich ist bis auf den zulauf zugefrohren ! Einmal hatten sie zusätzlich krapfen drinne 4-5 stück aber nach dem der Teich nur noch trübe war und die Forellen nach moder geschmeckt haben kahmen diese wieder raus , und seit dem war wieder alles in ordnung !
> zu den Algen Kann ich nicht viel Sagen im Herbst wie ich den teich angeschaut habe war er Glasklar ! Ich denke das werde ich erst sehn wenn es langsam losgeht ! und bei den Moderlieschen und Rotaugen bin ich flexibel ob 1000 oder 3000 ist net das Problem auch Rotaugen kommen dann rein !
> Desewegen find ich das forum für mich als Anfänger mit teich genial ! Bekomme Viele Infos ! Danke
> 
> Gruß Christoph aus dem Taunus



Dann lass das mit den Karpfen lieber, bzw setz 

Mir war bis letztes Jahr das Prinzip mit Futterfischen in Forellenteichen auch neu, bzw nicht in dem Umfang bekannt.
Ich hatte als Kind (10-14) die Möglichkeit mit 2 Bekannten eine Anlage zu bewirtschaften. In Teich 1 waren immer Fische von 10cm, die dann im Herbst in den großen Teich kamen, dieser wurde dann abgefischt, alles geräuchert und verkauft. In Teich 1 kamen dann wieder neue. War halt alles mit Pellets gefüttert.

Seit ich im Spätsommer mit meinem Kumpel den Weiher habe ziehen wir das mit den Futterfischen durch. Haben auch noch neben dem Schilfgürtel Totholz eingebracht damit Schutz vorhanden ist.
Die Saiblinge raubten von Anfang an sehr agressiv.
Als wir die ersten Moderlieschen 2 Tage nach dem Saiblingsbesatz einsetzten, kamen nach ca 5 Sekunden die Saiblinge angeschossen und haben den Schwarm gesprengt.
Die Forellen von dem Züchter der auch ab einer gewissen Größe nur noch mit Lebendfutter arbeitet raubten auch sehr stark.
Lediglich unsere großen Lachsforellen hatten eine Umstellphase.
Wir haben Futter für Laichfische geschenkt bekommen, das füttern wir noch leer (sprich immer mal ein paar Pellets) danach gibts dann nur noch Lebendfutter.

Ach nochwas, wo kommst du denn her? Ich komme aus der Nähe von Weilburg, sollte ja nicht all zu weit weg sein 

@Jogibaer     
Wie ist denn bei den Fischen von Mohnen das Flossenbild?
Wir würden dort nur Saiblinge holen, da müssten halt die Flossen perfekt sein, sprich nicht abgestoßen und zerfetzt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ja Weilburg ist fast um die ecke ca 30 min von hier.... ! 
Sobald hier der Teich aufgetaut ist werde ich ihn mal schnell ablassen und säubern ! (sind einige Äste drin) Weiterhin will ich mal sehn ob noch Fisch drinnr ist und nach dem Mönsch schaun und dann möchte ich noch ein schtzgebiet für die Futterfische machen!! Und dann Gehts los !! 

Wo bekommst du deine Moderlieschen her ??

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bungo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> ja Weilburg ist fast um die ecke ca 30 min von hier.... !
> Sobald hier der Teich aufgetaut ist werde ich ihn mal schnell ablassen und säubern ! (sind einige Äste drin) Weiterhin will ich mal sehn ob noch Fisch drinnr ist und nach dem Mönsch schaun und dann möchte ich noch ein schtzgebiet für die Futterfische machen!! Und dann Gehts los !!
> 
> Wo bekommst du deine Moderlieschen her ??
> ...



Moderlieschen bekomme ich von der Fischzucht Stähler.
1000 Stück (eher mehr) für 35€.
Dort bekommst du auch Rotaugen und Rotfedern günstig.
Musst halt sortiert kaufen, da sonst evtl Brassen dabei sind.

2000-2500 Moderlieschen und 10KG Rotaugen (18cm+) kosten dich dort zusammen 111€, was ein guter preis ist.
Von den retlichenFischen bin ich dort allerdings total abgeneigt, du wirst sehen warum wenn du mal selbst da warst 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



Bungo schrieb:


> Moderlieschen bekomme ich von der Fischzucht Stähler.
> 1000 Stück (eher mehr) für 35€.
> Dort bekommst du auch Rotaugen und Rotfedern günstig.
> Musst halt sortiert kaufen, da sonst evtl Brassen dabei sind.
> ...


 
hast du mal ne i-Adresse oder so ?
wie Transportierst du sie ?

Gruß CB


----------



## Bungo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> hast du mal ne i-Adresse oder so ?
> wie Transportierst du sie ?
> 
> Gruß CB



http://www.westerwaelder-fischzucht-staehler.de/

Alles in Sauerstoffsäcken.
Geht Problemlos.
Am besten halt jetzt wo es noch kalt ist. Die Fische fahren ihren Stoffwechsel runter und verbrauchen kaum Sauerstoff.

Ich rate dir da allerdings von den restlichen Fischen ab, die sehen da nicht gut aus.

Bei Salmoniden kann man allerdings nicht ganz so viel in den Sack tun.

Super Salmoniden bekommst du hier:
http://www.forellengut-herzberger.de/fischzucht.php
Allerdings erst wieder ab April, da Salmoniden, besonders Regenbogenforellen im Moment noch am laichen sind.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Danke ja Herzberger ist auch bei mir um die Ecke ! ( von meim Angelverein bekommen wir alle fische von ihm )
ich werde in den nächsten 2 wochen ( so lange ist der Teich sicher noch voll Eis) mal die 2 fischzüchter bei mir um die ecke abfahren ! Dein Züchter ist auch net wirklich weit von mir ! die Preise für Rotaugen und Moderlieschen sin natürlich sehr gur !! Klappt das mit den Säcken gut ?
wie bekommst du deine Salmoniden Transportiert ?

Ich weiss viele Fragen !? gg ?

Wollte mir schon mal ein behälter anschaffen aber bin mir noch net sicher ob das lohnt ?
http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/fischfutter/futterautomaten/tragbarerfischtransportbehaelter.html

Gruß


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

@bungo: also die forellen, die ich bisher bei mohnen gefangen habe, hatten alle astreine flossen. ansonsten fahr doch einfach mal nach stolberg (wenns nicht zu weit für dich ist), da ist eine der Zuchten von denen, eine Verkaufsstelle und 3 Angelteiche. Schau dir die Fische doch mal selbst an. aber wie gesagt, soweit ich die fische gesehen habe, war die Qualität super. gut ich mein, es gibt in Zuchten immer wieder mal ein paar wenige fische mit verkrüppelungen, aber vcon mohnen ist mir da noch nichts bekannt.
Sonst schau mal im AB nach, vielleicht gibts ja was über mohnen.

Grüße
Jogibaer


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

habt Ihr für die Moderlieschen ein schutz aus maschendraht oder so gebaut ?


----------



## dukewolf (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Zu dem mit Karpfen oder Schleienbesatz im Forellengewässer, haben wir andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Forellen verdauen ja nicht vollständig ihre Nahrung, die sie wieder ausscheiden.
Somit setzten wir damals in unserem Forellenteich, auch 5 Schleien mit ein, die somit die unverdauten Reste der Forellen vom Boden aufgenommen hatten.
Dem Geschmack der Forellen hat es nicht geschadet.  
Zulauf war ein Abzweig eines Baches, wo das Wasser mittels 120er PVC Rohr im Teich vertikal 90 Grad nach oben heraus schoss.  Also super Einlauf und viel Sauerstoff.

Zu den Preis was @ MobilCb beschrieben hat, liegt hier der Preis bei uns auch so günstig, was aber hier üblich ist.
16 / 18cm / teilw. mal auch ein paar 20er Satzforellen dabei, liegt der St. Preis bei 40 - 50 Cent .

Was das Forelli Futter betrifft, kostet der 25 Kg Sack hier 24 - 30.-€ .

@ Mobil
Du brauchst dir nicht unbeding einen Fischtransportbehälter zulegen, da es super günstige Alternativen dazu gibt.
Bei manchen Speditionen bekommt man super billig große Kunststoffboxen.
Oder die Flüssigtanks im Alurahmen lassen sich super zum Transport von Fischen benutzen, und letztere haben sogar einen Ablaufhahn.
Auch klasse zum Abfischen geeignet.


----------



## lausi97 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Stolze Preise habt ihr aber,

12-15    0,30,-

15-18    0,45,-

18-20    0,55,-

20-22    0,70,-

Speisefische 5,85,-

Gruß
lausi


----------



## Bungo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Stolze Preise habt ihr aber,
> 
> 12-15    0,30,-
> 
> ...



Ohne Mengenangabe ist das relativ nichtssagend...

Ich hab Züchter gefunden das kostet das KG regulär 8€.

Einen kleinzüchter da kostet das KG 7,50€, dafür sind das die schönsten Forellen die ich je gesehen hab.

Und auch die Forellen beim Herzberger sind für 6,2€ inkl Mwst super Fische. 35Cent pro KG bringen mich nicht um, und wenn bei den Billigzuchten 5% mehr Aussfallrate ist weil die Fische einfach nicht so stabil sind, dann rechnet es sich schon wieder.


----------



## lausi97 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



Bungo schrieb:


> Ohne Mengenangabe ist das relativ nichtssagend...
> 
> Ich hab Züchter gefunden das kostet das KG regulär 8€.
> 
> ...


 

sind meine preise in Stück,im kleinverkauf!

5,85per kg ist mein normaler Preis lebend zum besatz,
inkl.Mwst!

gruß
lausi


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

und wo gibts die Fische ? bringt ja der beste Preis nix wenn mann ne weltreise machen muss!!


----------



## lausi97 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

57392 Schmallenberg!
gruß
lausi


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Wenn wir schon so ein Sch........wetter haben !!
Wielang und ab wann füttert ihr ?
Temp. ?
?
oder immer ?


----------



## dukewolf (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Mobil
Wir setzten sie im Frühjahr, und mußten aber ca. Ende Oktober alle restlichen Forellen schlachten, da der angrenzende Bach oft Hochwasser hat.

Denke deine Frage bezieht sich nicht auf die Hitze im Sommer....
Bin nun selbst auf der Suche wieder einen Forellenteich zusätzlich zuzulegen, um mehrere Jahre durchgehend Forellen zu halten.
Daher würde mich die Antwort auch interessieren, wie es bei geschl. Eisdecke aussieht.


----------



## Bungo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Im Moment fütter ich ca 1 mal die Woche ungefähr 20-30 Pellets 
Immer an der eiskante einzelne Pellets.
Hat hauptsächlich den Zweck zu sehen ob die Fische noch da und aktiv sind.
Wenn sie wirklich was fressen wollen machen sie das bei uns von alleine, im Moment ruhen die Fische aber die meiste Zeit und rauben nicht.

Die Fische verdauen bei dem Temperaturen nur sehr sehr langsam. Unter 4°C stellen Salmoniden die Verdauung ganz ein. Wenn dann gefüttern wird fressen die Fische aber trotzdem aus Futterneid/gewohnheit und weil es bei Pellets einfach keien Energie kostet sie aufzusaugen.
Im Sommer fressen Salmoniden bis ca 18°C, jedoch sollte man vorher das Futter deutlich reduzieren, ab 18° auf jeden Fall komplett einstellen.
Bei solch hohen Temperaturen sinkt die Sauerstoffsättigung im Wasser deutlich. Viel Futter und viele Ausscheidungen verschlimmern dieses Problem und die Fische können/werden sterben.
Man merkt auch, dass sich Salmoniden nicht mehr wohl fühlen.

Die Fütterung im Sommer ist also in der Regel nur von der Wassertemperatur abhängig. Stimmt diese, stimmt meistens auch der Sauerstoffgehalt.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

also kann mann sagen solang noch ne stelle am Wasser eisfrei ist paar Pellets rein und ab 18 grad C Wassertemp füttern einstellen !

Dazwischen Futterfische und oder Pellets je nach Fischgewicht im Teich !

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Bungo (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> also kann mann sagen solang noch ne stelle am Wasser eisfrei ist paar Pellets rein und ab 18 grad C Wassertemp füttern einstellen !
> 
> Dazwischen Futterfische und oder Pellets je nach Fischgewicht im Teich !
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Also im Moment würde ich nicht großartig füttern.
Wir haben 50-70kg Salmoniden, einige große Graskarpfen, hunderte Rotaugen usw... im Teich.  Wenn da mal ein Fisch ein Pellet bekommt ist das Glück 
Ist eingeltich nur um mal zu gucken ob aktivität das ist.

Die Futterfische holen sie sich von alleine. Und wenn du wirklich auch so 2000 Moderlieschen und einige Laichfähige Rotaugen besetzt dann musst du im Prinzip gar nichts zufüttern. 
Wenn du merkst dass bei z.B. 12°C so ein Leben herrscht dass sie deine Futterfische extrem stark dezimieren entweder etwas zufüttern oder neue Futterfische rein.
Zufüttern dann abhängig von der Temperatur und der Fischmasse machen. Fressen werden sie die Pellets immer, auch wenn sie nicht jagen würden.
Jagen bedeutet Energieverbrauch, und das machen die Fische nur wenn sie auch wirklich Hunger haben. Pellets die vor die Nase fallen werden so lange gefressen bis der Magen bis zum Anschlag voll ist. Halt eben Mast...


Ich hatte mal eine Tabelle zwecks Fütterung, finde sie aber leider nicht mehr..


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ja so dachte ich mir das ja auch ! alles Wassertemp. angaben ? oder


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

wie oft kontroliert ihr gewichtszunahme ? oder überhaupt ?


----------



## Bungo (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> wie oft kontroliert ihr gewichtszunahme ? oder überhaupt ?


Gar nicht 
Bei Lebendfutter werden die Fische sowieso nicht so schnell wachsen wie bei Pellets.
Wenn du Interesse hast mal ab und zu mal einen Probefang.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



Bungo schrieb:


> Gar nicht
> Bei Lebendfutter werden die Fische sowieso nicht so schnell wachsen wie bei Pellets.
> Wenn du Interesse hast mal ab und zu mal einen Probefang.


 

ja das meinte ich ja !


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Forellen brauchen bei Fütterung mit Fertigfutter für 1kg Gewichts-Zuwachs 1,2 kg Fertigfutter.




Brauchen ReFos so dermaßen wenig Futter um selbst 1kg Gewicht zuzunehmen?????


----------



## Syntac (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ja, brauchen sie. Teilweise 1:1. 

Wobei das aber relativ ist, da das Forellenfutter natürlich trocken und konzentriert ist. 
Wenn Du den Menge an Fisch rechnest um das Fischmehl herzustellen, die Du für 1 kg Forellenfutter benötigst, ist der FQ gleich wieder ganz anders.


----------



## Bungo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



Syntac schrieb:


> ja, brauchen sie. Teilweise 1:1.


Mal im Ernst, das ist völliger Mumpitz Leute.

Wo kommt die Energie her die sie beim Schwimmen und fressen/verdauen verbrauchen?
Was passiert mit den bis zu 30% Energie die wieder mit ausgescheiden werden?
Rein vom Energieerhaltungssatz kann doch das was nicht stimmen...


Mir wurde einmal 1:1,4 und einmal 1:1,6 gesagt.
Der Hersteller Allco gibt z.B. an wie viel vom Futter der Fisch überhaupt nur verwerten kann. Das sind idr um die 90%.
Das ist für den Fisch überhaupt theoretisch nur umsetzbar!
Bei Biomar Mastfutter sogar nur 76%! 
http://www.biomar.com/Countries/Den... oerred/Tyskland orred/DE EFICO Alpha 714.pdf


Jetzt gehen wir davon aus von den 90% die er überhaupt verdauen kann entzieht er 90% der Energie. (können auch nur 60% sein)
Bleiben 81% der Energie des Futters. 5% brauch er fürs verdauen und 2 fürs schwimmen usw.
sind 74% die übrigbleiben, was schon sehr sehr idealisiert ist.
Kommt 1 zu 1,35 raus, und das ist so ziemlich der Optimalfall!!

Worstcase:
Verwertbarkeit 76%. Der Fisch entzieht 60% der Nährstoffe (z.B. wegen Stress, Predatoren wie Reiher o.ä.).
Bleiben 46%. Energie fürs schwimmen und verdauen.
Bleiben knapp 40% vom Futter.
Also eine Verwertung 1:2,5!!!!!

Ich glaube kaum dass die Hersteller aus Spaß drauf schreiben dass nur 70, 80 oder 90% überhaupt verwertbar sind. Und selbst wenn dann alles andere außer Acht gelssen wird kommen nur 1:1,3 zu Stande..


----------



## Wavedave (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

du wirst dich wundern! es wurden sogar shcon futterquotienten von *1:0,6* erreicht =P


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

@Bungo

Was soll das heißen völliger Mumpitz ?

Der Futterquotient errechnet sich aus dem tatsächlichen Fischgewicht und dem Fischzuwachs.
das heißt für ein 1kg Fisch-Gewichtszuwachs benötigt man bei Forellenfutter (Pellets) im durchschnitt 1,2kg Pellets.

Das hat mit deinen Prozentangaben überhaupt nichts zu tun!

Ausschlaggebend für den Qotienten ist der Gewässerzustand (Wasserwerte w. O²-Werte..) sowie der Gesundheitszustand der Fische.

Einen Futterqotienten muß man für jeden Fischteich extra errechnen.
Wenn du deinen "Link" richtig angesehen hast ist in der mitte ein Diagramm enthalten abei dem ein F.Qu. von 0,9-1,2 angezeigt wird in abhängigkeit von Stickstoff und Phosphor.

Sollte dein F.Qu. bei Forellen über 1,5 betragen ist die Wirtschaftlichkeit nicht mehr gegeben.


z.B.- Bei Cypriniden (Karpfen) ist der F.Qu. bei Fertigfutter auch bei 1,2-2,0 (bei Naturnahrung u. Getreide zufütterung dagegen bei 2,3-2,5.
Weitere ausführungen bei den Cypriniden wäre jetzt zu langwierig.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

also ich möchte nich unbedingt Fische mästen klar sollen sie groß und stark werden aber die größe ist nicht alles auch kampfstärke ist topp
. Ich möchte einfach ein teich paar Fische die wachsen und wachsen mit zeit und ruhe und ab und zu möchte ich mir paar rausfischen(spaß haben) und verspeisen große und auch kleinere !


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

Bei einem Priv. Angelteich ist der F.Qu. unwichtig.

Wen man da auf 1000m² 150-200 Forellen setzt, da genügen ein Paar Laich-Rotaugen sowie einige Moderlischen, sowie das Zooplankton im Teich.


----------



## lausi97 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

@Gü.a.Pa

DANKE,sind halt alles ausgebildete Fischwirte,und die Lesen viel!

Apropo,bei Brut wird auch schonmal ein FQ von 0,5 erreicht!

gruß
lausi


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten bei den Forellen im Teich !! ?
kann mann auch kleine Forellen 18-22 oder so zu den fangfähigen dazu setzten ? 
wie schnell vermehren sich Moderlischen und Rotaugen denn so ?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## dukewolf (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

@Chris
Um genaue Zahlen zu nennen, bin ich nicht in der Lage.  
Kann dir aber folgendes sagen.
Ich hatte mir ( Garten meiner Eltern ) ein Gartenteich gebaut, und ca 20 Moderlieschen im Frühjahr eingesetzt.  Im Herbst war der Teich so voll, das sicher keine 1000 St. gereicht hätten.
Oki es waren keine Räuber im Teich vorhanden.
Denke das dürfte auch auf Rotaugen zutreffen.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

ok das schon mal ein wert !! werde bei mir 2000-3000 einsetzten ! als futterfische


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*

wie sehn die Teiche beich euch aus ? 
schnee eis ?
wann legt ihr los mit besetzten ?


----------



## dukewolf (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Günstig Forellen füttern*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> wie sehn die Teiche beich euch aus ?
> schnee eis ?
> wann legt ihr los mit besetzten ?



Chris.
Wie meinst du das sie aussehen ?  Hier nun jetzt zur Zeit, oder allgemein ?
Hier in bayrischen Oberfranken, könntest du fast mit einem 40t LKW drüber schlittern.
Ok habe ja leider die letzten Jahre mit Forellen nichts mehr am Hut gehabt. Jedoch hatten wir sie früher ( je nach Frühlingswetter ) unsere Forellen so um Ende März / Mitte Aprill besetzt.
Wurde hier aber schon öfters geschrieben.


----------

